# Pedicure Chairs: Indirect or direct drain connections



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 28, 2012)

I am working with a styling salon expanding into an adjacent strip-mall bay to include massage therapy and relocate existing pedicure chairs to new space.  I am unable to locate any product specific/manufacture installation instructions.  I am currently asking for RPBP's on the water lines and an indirect gravity drain connection into a floor sink.  There are currently two chairs with a 5 gallon maximum per chair capacity.  The floor plan layout looks like there is room to add two additional chairs.  I can only set code requirements for what they are showing, but will recommend sizing for future installations.

Does anyone else deal with these?  Am I rolling down the right track?  Any advice or code direction would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm. No pedicure chairs with built in water supply around these here parts. We got the fast food now, and the walmart.


----------



## JMORRISON (Feb 28, 2012)

Papio you are correct.  None of the pedicure sinks I have seen had any listing.  The gravity drains did not have adequate trap seal and the pump out ones need to go indirect.  None of the sprayers had vacumn breakers.


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2012)

*>>>>*

Have you checked / verified your state' requirements?

*REASON:* Some years ago, our state legislature castrated

the requirements of the plumbing code - backflow

preventer requirements being used by various

jurisdictions......They hastily drafted and passed [ in a very

expedited manner ] legislation removing the requirements

to require backflow preventers on most hazardous locations,

as defined in the plumbing code.....As of today, we can only

require backflow preventers on slaughter houses and funeral

homes.

FWIW, the use of lawn sprinkler systems prompted this

legislative change here, and "yeah", it was a very big stink!

%^$#*& legislators!     :banghd

*<<<<*


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *>>>>*Have you checked / verified your state' requirements?
> 
> *REASON:* Some years ago, our state legislature castrated
> 
> ...


Wow, did the water districts throw a fit?


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2012)

*= =*





> "Wow, did the water districts throw a fit?"


Yes, but to no avail!.....The legislators had [ and still have ] so ruled!A telephone call barrage; by a few affluent residential homeowners,

to a select few representatives / legislators, was all that it took to

get legislative mandates passed statewide.

*= =*


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

Are the water distrcits privately owned for profit organizations?

If they are privately owned for profit organizations they should refuse service to someone who does not "voluntarily" comply with the installation of an RPZ.

You know that if some one gets sick from contaminated water that the first party to go down in a blaze of law suites will be the water district.


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2012)

** **

There's a mix of private and public!......Not sure what they are doing

as far as protection to their customers.

** **


----------

